# Healthy frog dead within 2day.



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

I had a breeding pair of leuco , but today I found the female dead and it was very bloated when I found it today. The day before yesterday she was still feeding and yesterday I found her restless bloated, so I though she was having a large clutches of eggs as she used to lay 3-9eggs every 5-7days and it had been going for at least 5months. But the last 2 weeks It havnt been laying any eggs. I feed my adult frog with pinhead everyday, about an average of 15pcs of 1-3mm pinhead into a tank for each frog inside as one of the reason I feed more is that some pinheads may go hiding another is they are keep in a room that is between 27-29 degree C. What do you guys think, I over feed her, she may had ate something that she can't digest or too big pinheads or other cause?


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

room temps is a little warm. What was the temp inside the tank?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

PantMan said:


> room temps is a little warm. What was the temp inside the tank?


Tank temp is 27-28max ..I don't think is the temp as they been living in that temp for 1 year and my other pairs of frogs are still ok.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope tanks temps are fine. did you get her when she was a froglet?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you using supplements with the pinheads? Which ones?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't rule out temperature just yet if the room is getting 26-29 the tank is most likely getting at least that temperature, but most likely even higher. While leucomelas can handle some higher temperatures than most frogs if you tank is constantly getting up to 29 or 30 degrees C than this could definitely have caused the death.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

PantMan said:


> Nope tanks temps are fine. did you get her when she was a froglet?


When i got her 1 year ago , she was 1years old+...


My tank misting system water has a chiller to chill the water to 23 degree C and the misting is set to mist every 1hour to cool the tank and it also fans blowing to cool the tank.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your frog. Sometimes there is no reason. I would think that if you have had this frog for over a year without incident, there would have to be some either unusual conditions or a natural limitation. Maybe egg bound or some parasite.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Gosh!!! 2nd female dead from another tank! Same thing bloated stomach... I need help before it kill all my frogs.
I am supplementing reapshy calcium plus icb daily and ones a week I add supervite and superpig .
Changes in my tank recently that I found small snails and small reddish brown spider which came with the crickets living in their tank and been trying to get rid of them manually since then . I had also cut down the feeding from daily now to every other day to prevent over feeding .


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

can you post pictures of your tank?
I assume you live somewhere where fruit flies are not an option. Is that correct?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry at the moment my laptop is down but the tank I am keeping them in is 60x30x 45 cm(H) and its screen top With front sliding glass door... I had try ordering FF in from Europe a few times but they all didn't do well as they arrive with lots of mites as the shipping took 2-3weeks before they get to me... Would it be better feeding FF than pinheads?


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know but i would venture to say it cant hurt. Hopefully, some of the more experienced hobbyist will chime in.


----------



## dartguy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a bacterial issue. Bloating is commonly associated with a bacterial infection. Bacterial infections can also kill frogs quickly, which could explain why they died so suddenly. Maybe you should break down your enclosure, sterilize it, and set it up again. I know it's a pain in the ass but it may prevent future deaths from occurring. I'm not saying that it is a bacterial infection - only that it sounds like it could be possible. I' m sorry for your loss and I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Today I found another female like restless but not very bloated...the funny thing is my females are dying but my male which is from the same tank is healthy,calling and feeding well..what wrong?? Why is targeting only the females????


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you have any water features in your tanks? I've had Leucs a very long time and they've produced many offspring. The only difference I can see, other than I feed fruitflies, is that all of my tanks have some sort of water feature.

Also, is there a possibility that your females may have ingested something in the substrate?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Crazy frog said:


> Today I found another female like restless but not very bloated...the funny thing is my females are dying but my male which is from the same tank is healthy,calling and feeding well..what wrong?? Why is targeting only the females????


 
They could be more stressed. 

It is fine to feed them appropriately sized crickets as long as they are dusted. 

I have significant doubts that the presence/absence of a water feature plays and part in the issue. 

There are a lot of things that cause bloating as it is a symptom and not a disease. Bloating can be an indication of bacterial infection, liver failure, viral infection, kidney failure, fungal infections....


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I learned a while back that ya can't argue with Ed 

I suppose if I was feeling all bloated and I couldn't get in to see my vet, a nice, soothing bath might make me feel better.....just skip the bubbles ~


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sitting in the water may indicate an inability to osmoregulate properly... there are a number of potential causes of that as well ranging from septicemia to chytrid to impaction...


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Before I looked it up, I kind of deduced what 'osmoregulate' means, tho the dictionary says that it's not a word. I still get it, tho. Will sitting in water help, or will it just make her more comfortable? To me, it seems like she's constipated - in a weird, froggy sort of way -


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

osmoregulate - Wiktionary which takes you to Osmoregulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It could be an instinctual attempt to behaviorally address a problem much in the same way behavioral fevers are used in reptiles to address illnesses..


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have any water feature or water dish in the tank... The female is still alive but not moving much. I had decided to setup some new tanks and move the ones that are not sick.. The sad thing is the place I am staying don't have a vet that can help me.. All of the vets are all for cats , dog and small animals only... This is the problem here is when my frog is sick, all I can do is search online ..


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

You might try a small dish of water with a few rocks in it buried in the substrate - it may not help, but it might make her more comfortable.

There is contact info on the board for Dr Frye - you might shoot him an email and see if he'll reply.

I've very sad to hear about your girls. It's tough to lose a frog, especially as much as they cost.

kindest regards,
kristi


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there,
Is your female Leuc still hanging in there?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Crazy frog said:


> Sorry at the moment my laptop is down but the tank I am keeping them in is 60x30x 45 cm(H) and its screen top With front sliding glass door... I had try ordering FF in from Europe a few times but they all didn't do well as they arrive with lots of mites as the shipping took 2-3weeks before they get to me... Would it be better feeding FF than pinheads?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Very good information, Ed - I had to laugh when I saw ADR, though. About 25yrs ago, I had a sick cat that the vet said was ADR. 'What's that?', I asked. 'Ain't doin' right', he said.... It kinda stuck with me -

kristi


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

She is still hnging there ...now making ARS for her to soak her.


----------

